# More Movies on religion.



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

After the success on the movie(the passion of the christ) I think they should make another religion movie this time a story about "the life about moses" the man who spoke to god and deliver the 10 Commandments to humanity.Its time for people to learn about gods laws and what kind of man moses was and his relation to god.Id would like mel gibson to direct this movie.And special effects on moses open the red sea to allow his people to escape to freedom.I like Jack Warden to play moses.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

They already did that. We have now graduated to gun rights.

The problem with the Ten Commandments is which version do we use? Catholic, mainline Protestant, or the Original Hebrew?

There is a story about a hotel in Spain who had a problem with guests stealing things, like towels, from the rooms. They put up a sign saying "Remember the Seventh Commandment" which in that Catholic country meant "Thou Shalt Not Steal".

But for Protestants, the seventh is "Thou Shalt Not Commit Adultery"


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

I agree, there should be more religeous films. I really liked "Life of Brian."


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

I like to see the the original hebrew version.Im not jewish but they spoke hebrew back then and the movie should be in hebrew with english caption.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

I especially like the idea of a burning Bush!


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

if you wqant to see a good film about religion, rent kevin smith's "dogma"...


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

"Dogma" is a bit too trite and cliche in my opinion. Funny certainly, but its nit-picks about religion are well worn.


----------

